
It's Financial Suicide to Own a House - jessaustin
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2015/10/own-house/
======
SEJeff
The TL;DNR of this entire article: "I had a really bad experience owning a
home and was foreclosed on. I found some handwavy reasons why you shouldn't
own a home and this is fact because I say so"

------
michaelbuddy
If you don't pay your house off early and if you put little down, a house is a
financial loss, but it can still be a gain in that you live your life in it.
And if you own it and can pass it on to children and so forth. like anything
else, it's not _easy_ but it's not super hard either. If you're the average
earner, discipline over the long term is the key.

------
gct
What an idiotic article

------
a3voices
In the Boston area, housing prices have gone up 6% per year since the 60s.

